# Potato Pancakes Question



## Callisto in NC (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, so the recipe is as follows
Left over Mashed Potatoes
Cheddar Cheese 
Green Onions
Salt and Pepper.

After looking around the net, I find a lot of potato pancake recipes have an egg in them.  Is this something that would help bind the pancakes?  Mine fall apart all the time and I've got them almost ready to cook up and I'm wondering if adding an egg or some egg whites would make them stay together but not alter the taste.  I'm worried about the taste factor.  I don't want it altered but I would love for them to stay together better.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 17, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Okay, so the recipe is as follows
> Left over Mashed Potatoes
> Cheddar Cheese
> Green Onions
> ...


 
*The egg is necessary. It is the binder that holds the whole thing together.  You also need to add a little flour to form a thick batter.  Follow one of the best recipes that suits you.*


----------



## GB (Aug 17, 2008)

I have never made them with mashed. We only used shredded. The egg is needed as DQ says.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 17, 2008)

GB said:


> I have never made them with mashed. We only used shredded. The egg is needed as DQ says.


This is a recipe based on leftovers and using what you already have, that's why you use the mashed.  

Geebs ~ Would you use a whole egg or just the whites?

DQ ~ this isn't a liquid mixture, you put it in the pan using an ice cream scoop and press it down.  Flour added would just make paste.

I've made these for two years probably two dozen times a year, my issue with them is they don't stay together to flip.  I love the taste, I just want some help with texture while cooking.


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 17, 2008)

Whole egg. And add the flour. Just a bit.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 17, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> Whole egg. And add the flour. Just a bit.


Thanks.  I'll add a whole egg but no flour.  Really, it is not liquid enough and the flour would ruin in I think.    

Unless someone can explain why the flour is needed when it's a "dry" sort of recipe.  The only liquid would be the egg so I guess I'm not understanding the necessity of the flour since the potatoes are already starch.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Callisto - I have seen them "dusted" with flour after forming.  This gives them a crust, so to speak.  I agree with you about adding the flour.  I have also seen them dusted with breadcrumbs - I rather like the flour as it's a VERY thin crust on the outside.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Hi Callisto - I have seen them "dusted" with flour after forming.  This gives them a crust, so to speak.  I agree with you about adding the flour.  I have also seen them dusted with breadcrumbs - I rather like the flour as it's a VERY thin crust on the outside.


That might be interesting.  I'm actually going to try frying them in a little bacon grease tonight instead of butter.  Just wondering about the taste.  Fortunately if it doesn't taste good, I'll know quickly and switch back to the butter.  My daughter took off and won't be home so I have more than enough potato mixture to experiment.

I'll report back and let you know if the egg helped.  

Thanks!!


----------



## GB (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep whole egg. The flour is not needed, but some like it like that as KE mentioned.


----------



## GB (Aug 17, 2008)

How could anything fried in bacon fat be bad?


----------



## sattie (Aug 17, 2008)

When you pan fry them, put them in the pan and leave undisturbed for around 5 to 6 minutes on a med-low setting.  If you try and move them around before they form a crust, they will fall apart.  

I made some for the first time a while back and they turned out pretty well.  I used egg in mine as well.  Mixed it up and put back in the fridge to set up a bit.  Just let the crust form on the bottom before moving or flipping.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 17, 2008)

GB said:


> How could anything fried in bacon fat be bad?


That's what I'm thinking.  It's got the fat that I need to fry the cakes and it's got all that bacony goodness without adding bacon to the cakes.  

I'm going to add the egg and then put it in the fridge.  I'm definitely finding that mixing ingredients together and then refrigerating is a better way of cooking things. Thanks sattie.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2008)

GB said:


> How could anything fried in bacon fat be bad?


 
Fat!?
Don't you mean, bacon drippings?


----------



## GB (Aug 17, 2008)

Bacon juice? Bacon gold?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 17, 2008)

Bacon BLISS!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2008)

Bacon grease.....Oh, now you've ruined them - I'll be right there to take them off your hands!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Bacon grease.....Oh, now you've ruined them - I'll be right there to take them off your hands!


You're only 20 minutes away and Kasie's (dd) is out tonight, I do have plenty.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2008)

Really?  Only 20 minutes away????  I guess I forgot exactly where you live then.

Well, don't eat them all then!!!!    How are they?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe 40.  I'm in Mooresville.  I thought you were between Statesville and Hickory.  

The grease/drippings/gold is heating right now.  15 minutes and I'll know exactly how great they are.


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2008)

Um...I'm a little further away but they sound pretty tasty to me too!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm in Hickory - 40 or so minutes is about right.  I had just the right wine picked out to go with potato pancakes and bacon juice too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2008)

You still working kitchenelf? I've got a BIG glass of wine ready and I'm sitting here looking to gab. 

OK, and I was thinking about the potato pancake thing. If you are putting in cheese etc then the egg is certainly a must. But a dusting of flour helps to bind things too. You just have to judge how wet your "batter" is.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, pancake one was runny and burned on side two.  The potatoes are definitely runnier than ever before after adding the eggs.  I think I'll boil some more potatoes.


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2008)

Just toss in a bit of flour. I sometimes sprinkle in some baking powder too.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 17, 2008)

Alix said:


> Just toss in a bit of flour. I sometimes sprinkle in some baking powder too.


Not more potatoes????  I'm just so worried about adding flour.  My flour smells funny.


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2008)

Meh! You won't smell it in the pancakes. Just sprinkle about 1/4 cup in there. And if it is really bad then set a container of baking soda on top of the flour. It will suck up all the bad smell.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay ~ more potatoes AND the reluctant addition of flour seems to have worked.  I think the real issue with this batch was over mashing.  They taste great but definitely different this time.


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 17, 2008)

See...the potatoes get runny when you cook them, unless you add...a bit of flour.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2008)

I will have to copy this thread so I'll remember all this.  There is a place here that serves them - they are chunky and garlicky and yummy!!!!

Glad they turned out Callisto!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> See...the potatoes get runny when you cook them, unless you add...a bit of flour.


They never did before.  I just mashed the potatoes too much this time.  I just don't see how they can get runny when you cook them since they're already cooked once.   I could see if they were fresh, not cooked, but it's odd to me adding flour to already cooked potatoes.  

I'm still perplexed but I think my skillet could be the issue too.  I'm going to use my griddle next time and less butter.  Oh, if only I had a cast iron skillet.  That would solve all my problems


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 18, 2008)

This to me sounds more like potato croquettes, which I make with leftover mashed potatoes. I dont add egg to the mixture, I just shape them into a "log", dredge in flour, then egg wash, and then in bread crumbs. Fry in butter till brown on all sides. For me potato pancakes are made with shredded raw potatoes.


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2008)

That is how I think of it too GrantsKat.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

Okay ~ should I admit this is a Rachael Ray recipe?  Does that make more sense as to why they MIGHT be named the wrong thing?  LOL.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2008)

I always thought the ones with the shredded potatoes were called hash browns


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2008)

Potato Latkes.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I always thought the ones with the shredded potatoes were called hash browns


Me too that's why I'm now totally confused.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL ok heres a link to a recipe similar to what my grandmother made, I make them this way alsohttp://bigspud.com/ppancak4.txt


----------



## homecook (Aug 18, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> LOL ok heres a link to a recipe similar to what my grandmother made, I make them this way alsohttp://bigspud.com/ppancak4.txt



That's exactly how I make mine! I think I'll have to make some this week, it has been ages.

Barb


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

The "original", potato pancake for lack of a better word, was the Latke, which is shredded potatoes, onion, egg, and flour.  I grew up eating Latkes as made above (of course, there salt and pepper were added). Hash browns also use shredded potatoes but that's all!  They are browned in some sort of fat without the addition of anything else except maybe some onion.  They hold together due to the crust that is formed.

This "new" one is using mashed potatoes.  Now that I've thought about this for awhile the addition of flour makes perfect sense.  When we make mashed potatoes we add a lot of liquid to them.  Even after several days in the refrigerator sometimes potatoes will separate from their liquid.  So...the flour makes sense.  

Callisto, I think you have the issue pegged too with the "over mashing".  They were just too loose to hold together.  Maybe even MORE flour would have helped but I'm with you, I can taste the flour in my mind.  

As far as it being a Rachel Ray recipe it sounds like if the recipe was followed it would have turned out i.e., adding the flour.  I think RR named them appropriately.  I second guess recipes all the time - that's how I ruined THREE racks of babyback ribs - boy, was I ticked!  

Hey, the barrel-fermented Chardonnay would have been great with these by the way   I figured the Oak would have gone nicely with the bacon juice.  

Boy, do I wish there were some potatoes in my house right now


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 18, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Me too that's why I'm now totally confused.


 
*When the question was first posted, my first thought was Latkes. I gave you the egg and flour advice not because I thought the mixture was liquid but because the flour and egg together created the binder that makes the potato pancake stay solid and not fall apart. I guess "batter" threw you but that's what the mixture is called. You may have added too many eggs if yours were runny. Try one egg next time but DON'T leave out the flour. Stir the mixture ONLY til all of the ingredients are blended. *
*Fry them on medium/low heat then turn up to crisp them for a few seconds. If you do it right, you'll have beautiful potato pancakes. Top them with sour cream or applesauce for a real treat. *

*Hash browns are potatoes that have been previously baked or you can use them raw, dried to remove all liquid, shred, then placed in a hot pan with butter and/oil. Press the potatoes so they stay together. When they're brown on the bottom, then flip the whole thing over and plate. I never add anything to my hash browns (restaurants don't either)  and I use previously baked potatoes and shred them. *


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 18, 2008)

DQ, Callisto is using leftover mashed potatoes, not raw shredded potatoes, thats why all the confusion with flour...lol


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

DQ ~ Two eggs weren't the issue.  I had a huge bowl of potatoes, two cups of cheese, and 8 green onions, in a filled to the top 4 quart bowl.  One was not going to be enough because they were medium eggs.  

The more I think on this, the more convinced I am that using my non-stick griddle and a very light brushing of fat would be the best way to go.  There was definitely too much butter when I cooked them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

I think you are exactly right Callisto.  The non-stick and VERY little fat would create the crust you were looking for.  I think the key here is a dry sear versus a "fry".  

I'm going to HAVE to go to the store today to get some potatoes! I'll challenge myself to a potato pancake throwdown - no matter which method works I'll still be the winner


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

I do feel a little like Bobby Flay trying all these different methods for one recipe.  I'm definitely going to try and do a dry fry tonight.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I do feel a little like Bobby Flay trying all these different methods for one recipe.  I'm definitely going to try and do a dry fry tonight.



At this point I don't know if I'll get to the grocery store - I can't wait to hear how this went "down" for you   With bacon juice the barrel-fermented Chard could still be on the menu - - - without the bacon juice I think whatever is open will go 

In searching potato pancakes I have come across some interesting recipes.  They include pesto, adding finely diced or even pureed vegetables, the list goes on!  Me?  I'm just after that perfect one that you are going to make tonight...I can feel it!


----------



## *amy* (Aug 18, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> This is a recipe based on leftovers and using what you already have, that's why you use the mashed...
> 
> I've made these for two years probably two dozen times a year, *my issue with them is they don't stay together to flip. I love the taste, I just want some help with texture while cooking*.


 
Callisto, I make Potato Pancakes with shredded potatoes, not leftover mashed potatoes. My approach to the mashed potatoes not sticking together to flip would be:

Form your mashed taters into patties and refrigerate a few hours to set/firm up. Make sure your pan & oil is hot enough.  Use a spatula to flip 'em over.

Alternately, you could oven bake the patties on a baking sheet sprayed with cooking spray. Or - you could form the potato mixture into balls (add some spinach, egg(s) & cheese, if you like), & scoop the potato balls in muffin pans & bake.

Another way to go is to make potato knishes - wrap 'em up in phyllo dough.

I love mashed potatoes, so there's never any leftovers at my house ;-)


----------



## Elf (Aug 18, 2008)

I grew up on potato cakes, mashed potato, egg, and a little flour mixed together, formed into a patty then dusted with flour and set in the ice box for a 1/2 hr.  Then fried in a cast iron skillet.  I think your problem might be the way you make your mashed potato, I grew up with fairly stiff mashed potato, some people like a less firm mashed potato, if you make a make a fluffy, very smooth mash potato, that might be where the problem starts. Too much liquid, causing too loose a potato cake batter, other then making a flour tasting potato cake, it is a lost cause, I know I've tried.


----------



## deelady (Aug 18, 2008)

I had some potato pancakes at an Amish restaurant recently and when they first set them on the table I thought ewww they looked soft and on the verge of being too wet but when I tasted them I fell instantly in love! They were so full of flavor, but I can hardly even begin to tell you what was in them! They had some sort of herbs I know but there were also color specs in them that all I can guess were mabe tiny grated veggies...? All the flavors melded so good together I couldn't pick them out. They were very rich, I wouldnt be surprised if there was chicken stock in them somewhere. I tried to do a search online but came up with nothing although I did find a tasty looking Amich corn fritters recipe!
The potato pancakes I use to make years ago where simple but good, I used left over mash, salt and pepper, tiny splash ore of milk, and flour to bind it, then fried them in butter. Once in awhile they fell apart but mostly they were fine.....I have never used egg before, I'll have to try that.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 18, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> DQ, Callisto is using leftover mashed potatoes, not raw shredded potatoes, thats why all the confusion with flour...lol


 

*I know she was using mashed potatoes.  The raw shredded potatoes I talked about were for the hash browns.  Lordy, now I"M confused.  *


----------



## giggler (Aug 18, 2008)

My 2 cents is "Get Small"..

my friend makes these a lot and they're no larger than a silver dollar..

I think he uses grated, skinned, baked potatoes, egg, a little onion, parsley..

then His deal is "cool them on a rack, paper towels make them soggy"

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep, I think last night Callisto (and everyone) got this on the right track.  What everyone said today was spot on - it was just figured out last night.  I know it's not always possible to read posts but in the long run sometimes it saves time 

We will await the perfect results now 

DQ - I think it sounded like you didn't realize she was using mashed because all you mentioned was shredded - that's where the confusion came in.  Her potato pancakes would be good with sour cream but, IMHO, not applesauce - save that for the latkes for sure!  

OK Callisto - I just thought of something.  Freeze some sour cream (even some butter mixed in too) with chives in a flattish ball form.  Right when you go to fry these stick one of these in the middle of the potato mixture - seriously, this thread is killing me!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

giggler said:


> My 2 cents is "Get Small"..
> 
> my friend makes these a lot and they're no larger than a silver dollar..
> 
> ...



Good idea on the size but seriously, aren't you from Texas?  I've never heard of a Texan making something smaller   I like a big fat potato pancake (when using mashed, that is) - ok, I'll just add these silver dollar ones to the throwdown!


----------



## David Cottrell (Aug 18, 2008)

*Potato pancakes and applesauce*

My dear friends where is it written that applesauce doesn't go with potato pancakes of most any kind? Of course it may be written, but I don't believe all that I read. Love applesauce with!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> My dear friends where is it written that applesauce doesn't go with potato pancakes of most any kind? Of course it may be written, but I don't believe all that I read. Love applesauce with!



My theory in that statement is simply what goes with *MASHED* potatoes.  We're not talking latkes here...but mashed.  Maybe it's just my tastebuds - but I stand by them and they say leave the applesauce off the mashed potato pancakes   Sour cream, however, a different thing...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

Sourcream and chives are great with this.  Because of the cheddar cheese I don't think applesauce would be good with these.  However, if you are an apple pie and cheese person, you may enjoy it.  These have green onions and cheddar so sour cream and chives would be a great combo.  

BTW ~ I'm hungry.  Is it 5:00 yet?

Oh ~ chive and onion cream cheese dolloped in the middle before cooking side two.  Doesn't that sound like a treat.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm easily confused....I just eat grits...and fried grits patties!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I'm easily confused....I just eat grits...and fried grits patties!


I've only had grits once and they were disgusting.  I'm told I should try again because they really are good, but you know how it goes when something is your first time trying it, it tends to scar your pallet.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 18, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I've only had grits once and they were disgusting. I'm told I should try again because they really are good, but you know how it goes when something is your first time trying it, it tends to scar your pallet.


 
Maybe after you get your potato pancakes recipe down pat you can do just that! 

I've made potato cakes with diced, sauted, onion added for something different with roast beef! 

Enjoy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Sourcream and chives are great with this.  Because of the cheddar cheese I don't think applesauce would be good with these.  However, if you are an apple pie and cheese person, you may enjoy it.  These have green onions and cheddar so sour cream and chives would be a great combo.
> 
> BTW ~ I'm hungry.  Is it 5:00 yet?
> 
> Oh ~ chive and onion cream cheese dolloped in the middle before cooking side two.  Doesn't that sound like a treat.



I'm thinking close to Bermuda it should be around 5:00????


----------



## Mama (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, here's my 2 cents.   My Mama used to make these all the time and here is how she made them:

2 cups mashed potatoes (I've never tried instant potatoes so I have no idea if those will work) 
2 eggs, slightly beaten 
2 tablespoons dried chives 
1/4 cup flour 



Mix all ingredients together in a bowl. Using a large spoon, drop by spoonful on a well greased non-stick pan. Cook over medium heat until golden brown, flip and cook other side until golden brown. 
**For added flavor, you can add some bacon bits and shredded cheese to the batter before cooking.


----------



## David Cottrell (Aug 18, 2008)

*Peace*



kitchenelf said:


> My theory in that statement is simply what goes with *MASHED* potatoes. We're not talking latkes here...but mashed. Maybe it's just my tastebuds - but I stand by them and they say leave the applesauce off the mashed potato pancakes  Sour cream, however, a different thing...


 
Peace my friend - somehow as a young child I acquired a taste for potatoes and applesauce in about any combination. Weird? I would top any potato with applesauce incuding potato pancakes.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

Mama ~ that looks good.  I wish mine looked like that last night.  Hopefully they will tonight after I use the griddle instead of the pan.  I remember trying to use the pan I used last night for regular pancakes once and it turned them just as black as the potato pancakes last night.  I do believe the pan is the offender in this scenario.  

Dave, I've had applesauce on potato pancakes before, just not these because of the cheddar.  I could see it being done though.  My mother did it on what she called Irish Potato Pancakes.  I think she just wanted a fancy name for a basic potato pancake.


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2008)

Apples and cheddar go amazingly well together even though is sounds like a very odd combo. You should try at least one bite of your potato and cheddar cakes with just a little bit of applesauce, just to see what you think.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

GB said:


> Apples and cheddar go amazingly well together even though is sounds like a very odd combo. You should try at least one bite of your potato and cheddar cakes with just a little bit of applesauce, just to see what you think.


Oh, I've tried it.  The green onions put a damper on that combo.  I've never been one that likes that apple pie and cheese thing, just personal tastes I guess.


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2008)

Fair enough


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 18, 2008)

I've never tried potato pancakes, but they sound interesting.  We have always made potato patties with our left-over mashed potatoes.  Well, my mom did--I rarely have left-over mashed potatoes!  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Oh, I've tried it. The green onions put a damper on that combo. I've never been one that likes that apple pie and cheese thing, just personal tastes I guess.


 
Me neither.  That was my father's thing putting a slice of yellow American on his apple pie. It never got passed on to me or my sister.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

Dave - just for you applesauce goes into the throwdown!!!!  

Callisto - I thought for a minute you meant griddle as in "it had ridges" - you mean a flat griddle and I now remember you mentioned nonstick.   

Hey, it's 18 minutes after 5:00 here - are they done yet?????


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

Okay, I'm home and the griddle, electric with no edges, is heating.  I'll report back soon.  I have to go get chives and GatorAide for the track star (my daughter).


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 18, 2008)

This isn't actually a traditional potato pancake recipe.  That requires grated raw potatoes and onion, the egg and a bit of flour and seasoning.  

I've done what you are doing with left over mashed potatoes all the time.  Seems a shame to waste perfectly good mashed potatoes, yes?  

I work with them cold.  Shape them into patties about 1/3 inch thick.  Dredge them in flour, then egg and then more flour (season the flour with S&P).  Then, pan fry them in butter/olive oil combo, about 2 minutes per side.   The coating will help them retain their shape and not interfere with the flavour.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 18, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> Peace my friend - somehow as a young child I acquired a taste for potatoes and applesauce in about any combination. Weird? I would top any potato with applesauce incuding potato pancakes.



My son eschewed baby food....and almost every night he got a mashed potato with a side of applesauce for dinner.   He cannot imagine mashed potatoes without the applesauce...  Personally, neither can I.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Okay, I'm home and the griddle, electric with no edges, is heating.  I'll report back soon.  I have to go get chives and GatorAide for the track star (my daughter).


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


>


So, the first pancake on the griddle was not altered from the night before.  It was still runny but the crust was better on the griddle sprayed down with butter flavored Crisco.  We added an addition of my special sour cream, chive and course ground pepper with a touch of horseradish.  The sour cream added a spectacular taste to a pancake that didn't cook to desired appearance.  

The second pancake illustrated the "size matters" adage.  It was smaller, had an addition of some more flour,  and allowed to cook without disruption for a longer period of time.  While still runny, the taste and consistancy was improved.  

We are currently waiting to cook pancake three while partaking in the DVR'd ep of Army Wives and our stomach to settle.  The next cake will have more flour (it's a big bowl) and the temp of the griddle will be adjusted.  

We have proven, the griddle is the key.  The color has been wonderful, it's getting a consistant cook we are now looking for.  We are hoping the addition of more flour to the really big vat of potatoes will aid in the cooking process.

So, did I sound like a judge on Throwdown???  So far so good, but I want more crisp, less runny.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2008)

Pictures would be nice, too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

It's sounding like you are "getting somewhere"!!!  Can't wait for the final verdict!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 18, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Pictures would be nice, too.



Wouldn't they be?  Unfortunately no batteries and no clue how to get pics out of my phone 



kitchenelf said:


> It's sounding like you are "getting somewhere"!!!  Can't wait for the final verdict!



The verdict is EXCELLENT.  Patience is a virtue, that's for sure.  I waited 5 minutes before even attempting to turn and that really helped.  I also know that I over added to the original mashed potatoes.  I now know what to do to do it 100% perfectly.  These were great, but I can do better.  Like the Bionic Woman, we can make them better, stronger, faster!   It's all about the original mashed potatoes now.  

thanks for all the encouragement.  It's been fun to do this throw down.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> It's been fun to do this throw down.



It's like I said - if you do a throwdown against yourself you still win - well, but you lose most of the time  ....maybe I need to rethink this 

Excellent Callisto!!!!  I do have some questions:

1.  Did you cook your potatoes and mash or did you actually make mashed potatoes first?  I'm not sure if you started fresh or not is why I'm asking.

2.  Did you dust them on the outside with flour?

3.  So...I take it you did add flour to the mashed potatoes - did you add more than you thought you'd have to and was the taste a surprise i.e., didn't taste floury?

Yes, this has been fun!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Wouldn't they be? Unfortunately no batteries and *no clue how to get pics out of my phone*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
First thing on order; Hold it upside down and shake it.


And I thought that was the six million dollar man.... must be a gender thing 

Glad they turned out.  I'd like to attempt these myself someday and I liked this thread a lot.


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 18, 2008)

Now make some schnitzelen, pork or veal, to go with your potato pancakes and applesauce. I'll be over presently.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 19, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> Now make some schnitzelen, pork or veal, to go with your potato pancakes and applesauce. I'll be over presently.



Not sure what a schnitzelen is but I don't eat pork or veal.  



kitchenelf said:


> It's like I said - if you do a throwdown against yourself you still win - well, but you lose most of the time  ....maybe I need to rethink this
> 
> Excellent Callisto!!!!  I do have some questions:
> 
> ...


1. Made mashed potatoes and ate them with gravy and then used the left overs for the recipe.  

2. Sprinkling with flour wasn't possible.  The batter was like a batter more than a "biscuit."  It would have been like dusting a pancake with extra flour.  

3. I did add flour to the mashed potatoes and I believe it helped this batch.  Next time I'll make starchier potatoes, eliminating my usual sour cream and just using butter and milk, should make for stiffer potatoes.  

The griddle definitely made the difference.  I'm thinking of a couple other ideas to fix what I've got left.  I'll report back tonight.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 19, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> My dear friends where is it written that applesauce doesn't go with potato pancakes of most any kind? Of course it may be written, but I don't believe all that I read. Love applesauce with!


 
*Thanks for the backup David.   The line "where is it written" is, of course, a dead givaway as to your heritage,    * *so you know about the applesauce/sour cream thing.  I eat in a lot of Jewish restaurants and always get a side of both with my latkes.*


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 19, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Thanks for the backup David.   The line "where is it written" is, of course, a dead givaway as to your heritage,    * *so you know about the applesauce/sour cream thing.  I eat in a lot of Jewish restaurants and always get a side of both with my latkes.*


I don't know about the comment being key to his heritage.  I'm Irish German, my mother was full Irish and she always served her potato pancakes with applesauce, but hers didn't have as many ingredients.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 19, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Wouldn't they be?  Unfortunately no batteries and no clue how to get pics out of my phone



Can you send an email with your phone? I email my phone pix to myself; just add your email address to your own contact info. HTH.


----------



## David Cottrell (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hi Guys and Gals*



DramaQueen said:


> *Thanks for the backup David. The line "where is it written" is, of course, a dead givaway as to your heritage,  **so you know about the applesauce/sour cream thing. I eat in a lot of Jewish restaurants and always get a side of both with my latkes.*


 
Thanks for the compliment DramaQueen! But no - I was raised as a Methodist in Hickory, North Carolina. Now I'm not much of anything I guess, including being a good cook. I take spurts and have been contemplating my next spurt - at least two solid meals of a culture "foreign" to me, and include acouple of baked goods from it. Now! Who is of the Jewish tradition out there who could advise me as to acouple of menus with pointers to recipes? 

Chalah(?), the braded bread is a must. Email me or what ever, this would be great. Thanks guys and gals.
As this thread has wandered a bit - yes I vote for a nice slice of cheddar on my warm apple pie! Hard to beat.


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 19, 2008)

Schnitzel(en=pl.) cutlets, usually pork or veal. German.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 19, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> Thanks for the compliment DramaQueen! But no - I was raised as a Methodist in Hickory, North Carolina. Now I'm not much of anything I guess, including being a good cook. I take spurts and have been contemplating my next spurt - at least two solid meals of a culture "foreign" to me, and include acouple of baked goods from it. Now! Who is of the Jewish tradition out there who could advise me as to acouple of menus with pointers to recipes?
> 
> Chalah(?), the braded bread is a must. Email me or what ever, this would be great. Thanks guys and gals.
> As this thread has wandered a bit - yes I vote for a nice slice of cheddar on my warm apple pie! Hard to beat.



Dave - you could post your questions in a new thread in the Ethnic Forum - perfect place.  Bound to get seen versus here.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 19, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Can you send an email with your phone? I email my phone pix to myself; just add your email address to your own contact info. HTH.



DOUBLE DUH!!!!!  I almost feel like slapping myself!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 19, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Thanks for the backup David.   The line "where is it written" is, of course, a dead givaway as to your heritage,    * *so you know about the applesauce/sour cream thing.  I eat in a lot of Jewish restaurants and always get a side of both with my latkes.*



I guess my reference to not liking applesauce with my potato pancakes is because I was referencing *"mashed"* potato pancakes and any "mashed" potato pancakes I have had did not equate well with applesauce.  I'm sure some would but those I have had do not.  But latkes is another story - can't eat them WITHOUT applesauce


----------



## pacanis (Aug 19, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Can you send an email with your phone? I email my phone pix to myself; just add your email address to your own contact info. HTH.


 
I do that also.
And you can also use your pc to send pics to your phone, like if you have a pic on your pc you want to use as wallpaper on your cell phone. Your cell needs to have a text message/pictures plan.  For Verizon cell phones you would send the email to: your 10 digit cell number @vzwpix.com. And for AT&T it's your 10 digit cell number @mms.att.net. It's easier for me to send a "text message" that way to somebody's cell phone rather than using my cell phone to type on.
Just in case anyone is wondering


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 20, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I do that also.
> And you can also use your pc to send pics to your phone, like if you have a pic on your pc you want to use as wallpaper on your cell phone. Your cell needs to have a text message/pictures plan. For Verizon cell phones you would send the email to: your 10 digit cell number @vzwpix.com. And for AT&T it's your 10 digit cell number @mms.att.net. It's easier for me to send a "text message" that way to somebody's cell phone rather than using my cell phone to type on.
> Just in case anyone is wondering


 
*Well, I was wondering so now I know. Thanks for that information. As tech saavy as I think I am, I didn't know I could send a picture from my computer to my cell phone. I do have Verizon so I just did what you posted and there is the picture!! I guess I'm too old. If I were a 16 yr. old I'd know these things.  I'm not at home in Vegas so I don't have my users' manual with me. How do I send pix from my phone to someone via e-mail?*


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Well, I was wondering so now I know. Thanks for that information. As tech saavy as I think I am, I didn't know I could send a picture from my computer to my cell phone. I do have Verizon so I just did what you posted and there is the picture!! I guess I'm too old. If I were a 16 yr. old I'd know these things.  I'm not at home in Vegas so I don't have my users' manual with me. How do I send pix from my phone to someone via e-mail?*


 
That I don't know.... you might need a data plan for that, which I don't have/use anymore. I never tried to do that.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 20, 2008)

pacanis said:


> That I don't know.... you might need a data plan for that, which I don't have/use anymore. I never tried to do that.


 
*It didn't take me long to figure out how to send pix from my phone to my friends by e-mail.  I sent a picture to my son and it took a long time to send it but he got it. It took about 15 minutes for me to get the picture from my computer to my phone.*


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *It didn't take me long to figure out how to send pix from my phone to my friends by e-mail.  I sent a picture to my son and it took a long time to send it but he got it. It took about 15 minutes for me to get the picture from my computer to my phone.*



It might be a good idea to resize the picture in your image editing software before sending it by phone, or by email, for that matter. Not everyone has a high-speed Internet connection, even now.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 20, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> It might be a good idea to resize the picture in your image editing software before sending it by phone, or by email, for that matter. Not everyone has a high-speed Internet connection, even now.


 
*I did resize my picture. Made it smaller, and my son and I both are connected to high speed cable. It still took a long time. What other reason would there be to take so long?*


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 20, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> ...
> Chalah(?), the braded bread is a must. Email me or what ever, this would be great. Thanks guys and gals.
> As this thread has wandered a bit - yes I vote for a nice slice of cheddar on my warm apple pie! Hard to beat.


 
DAvid what is your question? I did not get it, sorry.


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 28, 2008)

*I tried making potato pancakes and failed!*

I boiled the potatoes for 15 min (directions on bag) but I think I should have undercooked them, because I shredded them and made patties but they were like mashed potato patties. They did not fry well at all.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2008)

ragdoll said:


> I boiled the potatoes for 15 min (directions on bag) but I think I should have undercooked them, because I shredded them and made patties but they were like mashed potato patties. They did not fry well at all.



If you want crispy potato cakes use raw potatoes and shred.  Cooked potatoes will equate to a more mashed potato consistency.


----------



## Liz-a-bit (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes!  A well-beaten egg, basically pureed, mixed in will make it hold together SO much better.  Without it, they're basically fancy hashbrowns, the egg makes it a latke!



Callisto in NC said:


> Bacon BLISS!!


You're not trying to be Kosher, are you?  Potato pancakes fried in bacon leftovers  
It sounds tasty, though!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 4, 2008)

My grandmother used to make fried potato cakes from leftover *mashed* potatoes ... a little flour, some beaten up egg all mixed together with a little salt and pepper, a big tablespoon (a big *table* spoon - not a measuring spoon tablespoon ... could have been 1/4 - 1/2 cup) scooped up and patted into a patty ... into a cast iron skillet with a little bacon drippings ... over about medium heat.

She also make potato cakes from grated potatoes, and onions, and other stuff ... but no need to go into that since the original poster's question was about using leftover mashed potatoes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2008)

Liz-a-bit said:


> Yes!  A well-beaten egg, basically pureed, mixed in will make it hold together SO much better.  Without it, they're basically fancy hashbrowns, the egg makes it a latke!
> 
> 
> You're not trying to be Kosher, are you?  Potato pancakes fried in bacon leftovers
> It sounds tasty, though!



If she were trying to be kosher I bet she'd know not to do that!


----------

